# XML-Schnittstelle für Items



## Atrayan (7. Februar 2006)

Moin!
Zunächst einmal möchte auch ich mich für Eure Datenbank bedanken und Euch ein großes Lob aussprechen. Vor allem finde ich es gut, dass man (im Gegensatz zu anderen Datenbanken wie Allakhazam) in Eurem Fall einen direkten Kontakt zu den Entwicklern bekommen kann.
Daher traue ich mich auch, Euch folgendes zu fragen: In einem anderen Thread habe ich den Hinweis auf die XML-Schnittstelle zur Item-Datenbank gefunden ...

ItemList (XML) => http://www.blasc.de/itemlist.xml
Bsp. ItemXML => http://www.blasc.de/xml/i17182.xml

Wäre es möglich, bereits in der Item List das Datum der letzten Änderung an diesem Item mit auszugeben? Also z.B. so ...


```
<BlascItemList>
<blascitem name="Götze des Lebens" id="20879" lastupdate="2006-01-01"/>
...
</BlascItemList>
```

Hintergrund ist, dass ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, als Weiter-Entwicklung des Charakter-Planers der Merciless Gilde ein Tool zu programmieren, welches eine Optimierung der Ausrüstung gemäß bestimmter Vorgaben ermöglicht. So könnte man beispielsweise eine Optimierung nach den Kriterien "max. Rüstung, max. Ausdauer, max. Stärke" erhalten, wobei die einzelnen Kriterien unterschiedlich stark gewichtet sein können. Das Tool berechnet dann die optimale Ausrüstung (unter Berücksichtung einiger Nebenbedingungen, wie etwa der Seltenheit).
Damit das möglich ist, müsste ich allerdings die kompletten Item-Daten auf meinem Server haben. Eine Synchronisierung mit Eurem Server ist aber kaum möglich, wenn jedesmal alle Daten herunter geladen werden müssen. (Das dürfte aufgrund des Traffics auch nicht in Eurem Sinne sein.) Das Datum der letzten Änderung wäre da eine mögliche Lösung.

Könnt Ihr Euch grundsätzlich vorstellen, so etwas einzubauen? Oder ist es von Eurer Seite aus prinzipiell nicht gewünscht, dass Eure Daten gespiegelt werden? Ich kann nur vermuten, dass es der Charakter-Planer ebenso macht, oder greift der real-time auf Eure Daten zu?
Wie auch immer ... Ich würde mich freuen zu hören, was Ihr davon haltet.

Gruß
   Atrayan


----------



## Crowley (7. Februar 2006)

Ist drin. Anderungsdatum inklusive Uhrzeit. Dazu möchte ich noch anmerken, das wir die Items anhand der Build-Nummer des Clients vergleichen. An Patch-Tagen werden dadurch so ziemlich alle Items aktualisiert, auch wenn sich daran nichts geändert hat.
Ich hoffe mal die Itemstats-Skripte parsen das XML vernünftig und geraten durch diese Änderung nicht aus dem Tritt.


----------



## Atrayan (7. Februar 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Ist drin. Anderungsdatum inklusive Uhrzeit.


Meinst Du, dass das machbar ist oder dass diese Information schon im XML-File enthalten ist? Falls letzteres, seh ich die aus irgendeinem Grund nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Dazu möchte ich noch anmerken, das wir die Items anhand der Build-Nummer des Clients vergleichen. An Patch-Tagen werden dadurch so ziemlich alle Items aktualisiert, auch wenn sich daran nichts geändert hat.
> Ich hoffe mal die Itemstats-Skripte parsen das XML vernünftig und geraten durch diese Änderung nicht aus dem Tritt.


Außer einem erhöhten Traffic beim Synchronisieren sollte das ja nichts schaden.
Darf ich also auch daraus schließen, dass Ihr nichts dagegen habt, wenn Eure Daten von anderen gespiegelt werden? Einen Verweis auf Eure Urheberschaft würde ich natürlich im Script anbringen.


----------



## Crowley (7. Februar 2006)

Atrayan schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du, dass das machbar ist oder dass diese Information schon im XML-File enthalten ist? Falls letzteres, seh ich die aus irgendeinem Grund nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe das Posting etwas zu früh abgesetzt. Ich habe die Funktion eingebaut, allerdings ist unser Cron-Job, der den Export erledigt noch nicht gelaufen. Die Daten sollten aber innerhalb der nächsten Stunde aauftauchen.



> Außer einem erhöhten Traffic beim Synchronisieren sollte das ja nichts schaden.
> Darf ich also auch daraus schließen, dass Ihr nichts dagegen habt, wenn Eure Daten von anderen gespiegelt werden? Einen Verweis auf Eure Urheberschaft würde ich natürlich im Script anbringen.
> [post="108738"][/post]​


Über einen Link würden wir uns natürlich freuen, auch wenn wir diesen nicht zwingend einfordern können. Genau genommen sind es ja nicht _unsere_ Daten, sondern die von Blizzard.


----------



## Atrayan (7. Februar 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Posting etwas zu früh abgesetzt. Ich habe die Funktion eingebaut, allerdings ist unser Cron-Job, der den Export erledigt noch nicht gelaufen. Die Daten sollten aber innerhalb der nächsten Stunde aauftauchen.


Fantastisch! Der Einbau selbst dürfte zwar nicht sonderlich kompliziert gewesen sein, aber die prompte Reaktion auf meine Anfrage ist echt beeindruckend. Dickes Lob dafür!!!
Ob ich wirklich die Zeit finde, das oben beschriebene Tool zu implementieren, wird sich zeigen. Es wird aber sicher auch andere geben, die das "lastupdate"-Attribut nützlich finden werden. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Atrayan (7. März 2006)

Ich benutz diesen alten Thread einfach mal weiter ...
Hat sich die URL für die Item-XML-Dateien geändert? Die Itemliste funktioniert noch, aber unter der bisherigen URL für die Items bekomm ich nur noch 404er-Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (7. März 2006)

Sollte wieder gehen, die XMLs waren kurz weg (deswegen der 404). Wir haben die XML Files gerade neu generiert bzw. sind dabei, sollte also wieder gehen.


----------



## feredir (7. März 2006)

oh danke für die schnelle antwort und sry hattte nicht gesehen das diese frage hier schon mal gestellt wurde.


----------



## Atrayan (8. März 2006)

Huhu!
Viele Items haben ja besondere Effekte beim Anlegen oder Verwenden, z.B. +Crit oder so. In den XML-Dateien tauchen diese Effekte nur indirekt auf, nämlich als "SpellID1" etc.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese "Spells", auf die sich die Einträge beziehen, irgendwie abzufragen? Kann ich also irgendwie herausfinden, dass z.B. SpellID 18384 bedeutet: "Erhöht Eure Chance, einen kritischen Schlag durch Zauber zu erzielen, um 1%."?
Im Feld "display_html" steht das natürlich drin, allerdings müsste ich es da extra rausparsen. Ich vermute mal, dass Ihr das auch irgendwo direkt in der Datenbank stehen habt. Wäre schön, wenn es da auch eine XML-Schnittstelle gäbe.
Hintergrund ist, dass ja für den Charakterplaner von der Merciless Gilde oder für das Tool, das ich in meinem Eingangsposting erwähnt hatte, diese Information notwendig ist.


----------



## Crowley (9. März 2006)

http://blasc.de/xml/spelllist.xml
Bitteschön.


----------



## Atrayan (10. März 2006)

Cool, danke sehr!
Soweit ich das übersehe, sind darin allerdings nur die Namen und Beschreibungen der Spells, aber keine Klassifizierung oder Parametrisierung. Vermutlich habt Ihr die gar nicht in der Datenbank. Ist das richtig?
Was ich meine: Beispielsweise gibt es ja verschiedene "Spells" mit +Rüstung (z.B. Spell-IDs 14803 oder 15666). Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn man die (z.B. bei Berechnungen) alle einheitlich behandeln könnte, d.h. alle gehören zur Kategorie "Rüstung erhöhen" und unterscheiden sich nur im Parameter.
Ich habe mal versucht, die Beschreibungen zu parsen, zu klassifizieren und die Parameter zu extrahieren. Habt Ihr Interesse an diesen Daten? Natürlich ist insbesondere die Klassifikation noch unvollständig, aber es hilft möglicherweise schon mal weiter.


----------



## Crowley (10. März 2006)

Diese Klassifizierung habe ich zu einem gewissen grad auch schon selbst gemacht (siehe Bonus-Anzeige bei den Chars), allerdings hielt ich das für nicht veröffentlichungswürdig. Zum einen erstreckt sich das über mehrere Tabellen, außerdem ist es unvollständig. Und wenn jemand tatsächlich in die Abgründe der kompletten Spelltabelle wagt, sollte er auch keine Probleme haben, die Daten aus dem Client zu extrahieren.


----------



## Atrayan (10. März 2006)

Naja, für eine Berechnung der Boni, wie sie der Charakterplaner der Merciless Gilde oder auch das von mir geplante Tool macht, ist aber eine solche Klassifikation notwendig.
Die Frage ist, ob es sinnvoll ist, die verschiedenen Ansätze zu bündeln. Du schreibst ja, dass Du bereits etwas in der Art gemacht hast. Ich habe ebenfalls so etwas implementiert, und die Jungs von der Merciless Gilde müssen es ja ebenfalls haben.
Nicht ganz klar ist mir der Punkt mit den Daten aus dem Client. Wo siehst Du da eine Möglichkeit, die gewünschten Daten zu extrahieren? Ich habe mich leider bislang mit der LUA-Schnittstelle noch gar nicht befasst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabs (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

auch ich bin begeisterter User Eurer Datenbank. Um euren Server nicht unnötig zu belasten, habe ich eure itemlist.xml in meine Datenbank übertragen.

Ich habe vor, jedem Spieler unserer Gilde die Möglichkeit zu bieten, sein Charakterfenster als Onlineversion zu erstellen.

Er soll für jede Position (Kopf, Hals, Schultern, ...) die Items angeben, die er trägt, woraus dann das individuelle Charakterfenster zusammengesetzt wird.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass in der XML-Struktur ja zu den Items keine Angaben zum Verwendungszweck bzw. Position am Charakter angegeben sind. Ich muss so also an jeder Position alle Items als Auswahl anbieten, was dann aufgrund der großen Menge an Items doch etwas umständlich ist.

Gibt es da schon eine Möglichkeit, die Itemliste nach diesem Kriterium einzuschränken?

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fabs


----------



## Crowley (12. März 2006)

In den einzelnen XML-Dateien gibt es das Feld ItemSlot, darin steht in welchen Slot das Item passt.


----------



## Atrayan (12. März 2006)

Die Werte im Feld "ItemSlot" haben (soweit ich das entschlüsseln konnte) folgende Bedeutung:


```
id | description
---+-------------
 26 | Schusswaffe
 25 | Wurfwaffe
 24 | Projektil
 23 | Nebenhand
 22 | Nebenhand
 21 | Waffenhand
 20 | Brust
 19 | Wappenrock
 18 | Tasche
 17 | Zweihändig
 16 | Rücken
 15 | Distanz
 14 | Schildhand
 13 | Einhändig
 12 | Schmuck
 11 | Finger
 10 | Hände
  9 | Handgelenk
  8 | Füße
  7 | Beine
  6 | Taille
  5 | Brust
  4 | Hemd
  3 | Schulter
  2 | Hals
  1 | Kopf
```


----------



## fabs (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die Erklärungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe jedoch leider nur diese xml datei:
http://www.blasc.de/itemlist.xml
und da existieren diese Nummern leider nicht.

Könnte mir jemand mitteilen, wo ich eine Liste mit diesen "Slotnummern" finde?

Danke und Grüße
fabs


----------



## fabs (12. März 2006)

Ok, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die "Slot-Id" nur im XML-File eines Items steht, aber nicht in der kompletten Liste ... Dann muss ich mir eben etwas anderes einfallen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke und Grüße
fabs


----------



## stoph (30. April 2006)

Hallo, zusammen,

kann es sein, dass die Itemlist nicht mehr verfügbar ist?
Bei mir ist die Datei seit gestern abend leer.

Gruß, stoph.


----------



## B3N (3. Mai 2006)

stoph schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, zusammen,
> 
> kann es sein, dass die Itemlist nicht mehr verfügbar ist?
> Bei mir ist die Datei seit gestern abend leer.
> ...




Grad eben geprüft, die Datei ist vollständig und vorhanden.


----------



## Zauberfee (3. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig poste. Ich habe eine Frage zu der Itemdatenbank:

Ich habe ein gemoddetes phpbb-Forum. Wie richte ich es ein, dass User über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Items posten können? Kenne diese Funktion nur von einem Burning Board, da sah es immer sehr nett aus. Wer kann mir mit einer Anleitung helfen bzw. geht das überhaupt? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## B3N (3. Mai 2006)

Schau ma hier Zauberfee, denke da wirst du fündig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...?showtopic=9343


----------



## danielhuesken (6. Mai 2006)

ist es möglich den englischen Item namen in die xml Dateien einzubinden ?
Auf der Hp stheht er ja mit drauf.


----------

